# Tracker Renoise / Ableton Live / ?



## kaos (4 Janvier 2006)

bonjour,

je souhaite me remettre a la musique avec mon ibook g4 800Mo (tigre) acheté cet été.
J ai fais mes débuts en 90-95 en construisant mon live avec des AMIGA customisés.

Je voudrais acheté un logiciel et ne pas utiliser de version pirate car payer son soft c comme acheter un outil et donc on le rentabilise et on y apporte plus de temps et de travail ... voilà pour le contexte.

Ableton correspond a ce que je veux mais il est tres cher et je suis bien habitué au "tracker" et je viens de découvrir RENOISE qui tourne sous MAC , prend le midi et les VST.
Mon ibook est en réparation je le récupére cette semaine et je n ai pas encore tester la demo disponible sur http://www.renoise.com/

Quelq'un aurait il éssayé ou acheté ce logiciel afin qu on ai une discution ?


merci.


----------



## pb271 (17 Septembre 2007)

oui oui je l'utilise pour les démos tout ce qu'il passe par la tête,

c'est absolument génial on peut tout faire et c'est téléchargeable gratuitement ce qui n'empêche pas de laisser un petit quelque chose pour l'équipe.

J'utilise Garage band pour enregistrer les pistes guitares par exemple et ensuite je les importe sur Renoise. C'est trés simple, au début un petit temps d'adaptation pour ceux qui n'ont pas utilisé de tracker mais rien de plus....

Je me demande pourquoi aller chercher ailleurs des softs hors de prix alors qu'il ya la même chose exactement à moins de 100 ou grauit en version téléchargeable...

A trés plus si tu es encore par là!


----------

